# 38tooth chainring on Focus Jam2?



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone done this and can confirm the fit? Thanks


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Why a 38, seems like it would not be geared low enough for serious climbing even if it had a 50t on the cluster?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

It fits.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam74 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi, please describe how you did it! Was it necessary to extend the chain or replace it with a longer one? What specific 38z chainring did you use?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

highroad 2 said:


> Why a 38, seems like it would not be geared low enough for serious climbing even if it had a 50t on the cluster?


He's using it on smooth services and moderate climbs, wants to go faster.


----------

